# que pensez vous de radarbot?



## yabr (17 Juillet 2019)

bonjour
j'ai installé cet appli et je ne l'ai pas encore essayée...d'apres ce que j'ai pu voir,il faut d'abord l'ouvrir sur l'iphone puis sur la watch...ce qui me semble finalement peu pratique...quels sont vos retours sur cette appli?? en connaissez vous une meilleure a mettre sur la watch ?
je tiens a preciser que je respecte les limitations de vitesse,mais parfois il m'arrive de penser   à autre chose et me fais attraper pour deux ou trois kmh de trop....le plus rageant est que je laisse flasher souvent par le même radar au même endroit chaque semaine...je sais c'est impardonnable...
ma voiture possede un regulateur de vitesse et pas de limitateur


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

C'est assez dangereux de regarder sa montre en conduisant


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Juillet 2019)

T’as pas de limitateur de vitesse dans ta bagnole ?

@Jura39 a raison ... au volant, on fait rien d’autre que conduire.


----------



## fousfous (20 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> T’as pas de limitateur de vitesse dans ta bagnole ?
> 
> @Jura39 a raison ... au volant, on fait rien d’autre que conduire.


Si y a la régulateur il y a surement le limiteur, tu as quelles voiture @yabr?


----------



## Mcbm (25 Juillet 2019)

@foufou

Tu peux très bien avoir le régulateur mais pas le limiteur.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2019)

Mcbm a dit:


> @foufou
> 
> Tu peux très bien avoir le régulateur mais pas le limiteur.


En general , c'est les deux ensembles


----------



## yabr (25 Juillet 2019)

Non ....je n’ai que le régulateur ....c une opel insignia...
Le régulateur ne sert pas à grand chose ,sauf sur les longs trajets autoroute quand on veut se dégourdir la jambe droite ...

J’ai testé cette appli ....c’est pas fameux ...la meilleure est coyote mais il faut payer un abo mensuel


----------



## Mcbm (27 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> En general , c'est les deux ensembles



Souvent seulement le régulateur en tout cas sur les Allemandes. 
J’ai toujours roulé en BMW ou Audi et je n’avais que le régulateur, encore aujourd’hui où je n’ai que le régulateur sur une Audi RS3 ( elle a 6 mois ) et pareil pour la BMW série 5 ( elle aura 1 an le mois prochain).


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est assez dangereux de regarder sa montre en conduisant



Mouais... Je prends souvent des covoits, j’ai voyagé avec des centaines de conducteurs au fil des ans et tu serais surpris de voir tout ce que les gens font au volant, même en présence de passagers [emoji57] 

La montre c’est pas pire que l’autoradio, le GPS, la recherche du câble du téléphone dans la boîte à gant, les textos et j’en passe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2019)

Ouf tu me rassures, moi qui pensais bêtement qu’on ne voyait pas la route lorsqu’on regarde sa montre ou son smartphone


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2019)

On n’est pas aussi concentré qu’on devrait l’être... Mais bon quand tu vois le nombre de conducteurs qui regardent les voitures qui les doublent... [emoji1] Je suis toujours surpris de constater que les mecs tournent la tête à 90° pour regarder la voiture qui passe au lieu de regarder devant eux. C’est hyper fréquent. 

Et puis franchement une conversation animée ça déconcentre à mort aussi.


----------

